# riccia in lowtech 10g?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If it isn't shaded, and enough nutrients (esp. CO2) are available, it's definitely worth a try.

I had glosso for a while in a 10 gal lit by 2x 10W bulbs. Not that it grew to a lush carpet, but it did grow, slowly.

Try it...


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Grows like gangbuster in my ten gallon lit by two 20w screw in compact flouros. The tank gets DIY co2 and plenty of ferts.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

yoink said:


> Grows like gangbuster in my ten gallon lit by two 20w screw in compact flouros. The tank gets DIY co2 and plenty of ferts.


what you are stating has nothing to do with the question at hand. He wants to know if it will thrive in *LOW-TECH* not 4wpg with a crap load of ferts.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Ry, the OP is asking about a tank lit by two 18W bulbs. So Yoink's example with two 20W bulbs isn't that far off, don't you think?

Low tech doesn't always mean *NO CO2* and *NO FERTS*. Well at least to me.

Peace...


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> Ry, the OP is asking about a tank lit by two 18W bulbs. So Yoink's example with two 20W bulbs isn't that far off, don't you think?


That's why I desided to post it along with the other information about the tank, so he wouldn't think it was no co2.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> Ry, the OP is asking about a tank lit by two 18W bulbs. So Yoink's example with two 20W bulbs isn't that far off, don't you think?
> 
> Low tech doesn't always mean *NO CO2* and *NO FERTS*. Well at least to me.
> 
> Peace...


I stand corrected and offer my sincere apology


----------



## stcyrwm (Sep 1, 2005)

You don't need high light or CO2 to grow riccia. Riccia is kind of a funny example of the benefits of low tech because so many complain of it being a pain to maintain because it is such high maintenance but then they pour on the CO2 and ferts to match which makes it grow like a monster :hihi: . Even at 2 wpg it is more work than I like. It reminds me of something Tom Barr has said over and over. Many of these plants we grow are WEEDS. 
Specifically I have grown it in almost identical setting to what you described 10 gallon, 2 spiral compacts (I think mine were either 16 or 18 watt 6700K). I did use an AH Supply reflector. I did fertilize with KNO3, KH2PO4 and Flourish to Tom Barr's recommended levels. Tom has a great article on non CO2 tanks on his website. The address is:


```
http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395
```
 I have also grown it in other tanks with 2 wpg, ferts and Excel. See this article for this technique:


```
http://www.gregwatson.com/NonCO2PlantedAquarium.htm
```
 Bottom line is that you can do it.

Good luck and keep us posted on how it goes,
Bill


----------



## raymond_h2002 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for your advice and encouragement.. I've got some floating in a high-tech 55g, so once I get enough to mesh down (probably 1 - 2 weeks from now), I'm gonna give it a shot. Thanks again!


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

FWIW I grow it in a 22" tall tank with no ferts/no CO2 and ~2 wpg. Grows slowly, but stays healthy and green. Even pearls after monthly water changes.


----------

